# I need your pics!!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I am teaching my friend (and many others) about goat conformation, the different breeds , & udders.. 
I would LOVE to have Some of your pictures of dairy goats set up, their udders or even just good pictures so that we can tell the breed 
Please & thank you!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here, feel free to use any of *my* pics on my website (just not the ones I have credited to others) The link's in my sig


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm on the mobile app.. Can't see signatures:/ 

Thank you though!! 
What is the website?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

cobcottagealpines.weebly.com It has lots of pics of my girls, kids, and of course my buck, King.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope these help!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

These are 2 of our does with the same mother but have different sires. And one of our 4 bucks.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!! Thank you guys awesome!! 

Delilah, is that alien?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Feel free to use any of mine 

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Wow!! Thank you guys awesome!!
> 
> Delilah, is that alien?


Psh no that's not her. (; Well maybe lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol Florence? 

Gettin good at this 

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here are some nice nigerian dwarfs and the last one you can give the example of a conformationally challenged goat! Haha poor Burt


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Lol Florence?
> 
> Gettin good at this
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!


Yep! You're getting good at this!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I attached some pictures of my very conformationally correct Appoline.  (She's making me say this so she doesn't tip the milking pail. haha )
Feel free to use any other pictures on my website also.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Such beautiful goats!!!!! 

One day I hope to own such nice goats!! 
Thanks guys


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You can use the ones at my website. www.fivegoatfarm.weebly.com


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Such beautiful goats!!!!!
> 
> One day I hope to own such nice goats!!
> Thanks guys


I have an upcoming doe that nice ( ; youll be kicking yourself soon. Lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is baby pics. Not set up,just eating blackberries but they are okay just kidding on the last pic.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks greenmountainnigerians.  


Holly, I will always kick myself! Lol but I think she'd be better off with you


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I have an upcoming doe that nice ( ; youll be kicking yourself soon. Lol


You should post a picture of Miss Liberty! I need to see her pretty face again (;!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

clementegal said:


> Here are some nice nigerian dwarfs and the last one you can give the example of a conformationally challenged goat! Haha poor Burt


Oh the 4th pic! That's my doeling's...great grandmother lol! Gothika is so pretty, and has such a nice udder! I'm hoping my girl's udder comes out great with the nice looking udders on both sides.

I will get some great pics of my 3.5 month old doeling hopefully today(I'm getting my new Galaxy S3!) I hope you don't mind that she isn't shaved lol, don't have any clippers  You can see her conformation pretty good though despite that!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't mind! 

Any and all pictures are great! 
Lol I was teaching her this morning on Wikipedia & google. 
It's a pain though because they're not mixed up so I have to keep going back and fourth! 
Plus, I LOVE seeing other's goats!(;


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I will post some pics tomorrow! She's at Taylor farm
Diary goats keeping one of her babies company  her husband is trying to steal her, she's such a doll!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope this helps in the set up, and udder department, sorry I dont have any fore udder pics :/
I have lots of diagrams if you want too.

Doe set up








Buck set up








Udder, has one of the better attachments of these pics








Nice attachments as well








Could use a tiny bit more strength in the rear/escutcheon








Also, could use a tiny bit more strength in the rear attachments


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW! 

Thank you lacie. And I'm sure those are does that you have had before ??(; lol 
So gorgeous!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep 
And the doe at the bottom is Moons mom, her udder anyway


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

some beautiful examples. There is also, if you're on FB, a group called caprine conformation clinic.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks clearwtrbeach!!! 

Lacie, that's awesome 
Once I get my land all set up and safe for goats FOR SURE, I think you should be expecting a call/email for a doeling!!(;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Most of the goats I posted still have strong influence in my herd. Mainly as the dam or aunt, then grand-dam.


All except the 1st doe and the last doe are permanent champions.
The first doe was close.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lacie those are some beautiful does!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I would die to have a doe from Babette or moon!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

But you wouldn't get to enjoy her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babette is my favorite of those two, even though babette is a short lil thing, lol.

Here is babettes momma 

Barbaro (finished SGCH) 








Barbaro's udder


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I might get to enjoy a baby??(; 

Hopefully one day! 
I just LOVE her! 
When you posted the thread about maybe getting her, I was like


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Babette is my favorite of those two, even though babette is a short lil thing, lol.
> 
> Here is babettes momma
> 
> ...


She's amazing! <3


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Liberty.  dehorned She handled it like a champ


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I might get to enjoy a baby??(;
> 
> Hopefully one day!
> I just LOVE her!
> When you posted the thread about maybe getting her, I was like


Haha, you're funny! But how could you enjoy a Babette baby if you died?! The picture I have of Babette is her ugly side believe it or not, her other side is really pretty  and her face is adorable.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

My baby girl!!!!! 


And lacie, that is true! But I will for ever droole.......<3 so beautiful!!  
Will you be selling any of her progeny?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm keeping a doe from Babette from the 2014 kids, and whenever I get my A.I stuff going I'll keep another doe from that. But other than that, yeah her kids will be for sale.
I already have a doe retained from moon, so whatever she has next year is up for grabs also.

Clarice and Gracie's kids will more than likely be for sale too. Lots are great, but I can't keep them all 

My peeps however, nothing from her will be for sale, anything and everything from her is retained.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm keeping a doe from Babette from the 2014 kids, and whenever I get my A.I stuff going I'll keep another doe from that. But other than that, yeah her kids will be for sale.
> I already have a doe retained from moon, so whatever she has next year is up for grabs also.
> 
> Clarice and Gracie's kids will more than likely be for sale too. Lots are great, but I can't keep them all
> ...


I haven't seen clarice or Gracie.. Hmmm. Ill have to keep checking your website!! 
I hope AND pray that she has twin does!!!(; pick a GREAT buck so we get does!!!!(; lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it is entirely possible you haven't seen those two nerds seeings how there's no pictures!! Ahh, and back to the dilemma .... I have a crappy pic of Clarice up though.
and I'll have to wait until Gracie heals up from the dog attack last night , before I take any pics of her ): dang dogs.

I hope I get straight does from everyone. Except Peeps, I want 2 does and a buck from her 

Have to build new Lambar feeders before the kids are born though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and I fixed the breeding plans page, so everything shouldn't be all flip flopped around, like it was doing for a while. Its in neat little columns now.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay ok!! 

I guess I have seen clarice? The dark brown one eating hay? 
Hmm well I can't wait to see them set up!(; 
& I hope she heals quickly!! That stinks. I'm sorry:/ 

Ahhhh! Can't wait until I hopefully get a doeling from you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, Clarice is the brown and white one, eating. Before kidding season I should have pics of the set up!! Hopefully ...

And Gracie seems better today, she wasn't having fun last night though ):

Haha, but when you get a doeling, your going to need a buck.
Give a mouse a cookie kinda thing


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

I have photos of my goats different breeds:
Saanen
Anglo Nubian
Toggenburg
//www.facebook.com/pages/Anglo-Nubian-Usama-goat/345390985577613
GOODLUCK


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want any pictures of Pygmies I have some of Peggy Sue and her sire. I am lead to believe they have excellent conformation in the new breed standard. I know they aren't "dairy" but I milk Peg! 

(Mostly I just thinks poor Pygs are underrepresented and I'm trying to spread the word of their awesomeness )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Couldnt help but add a few pics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Very upstanding does


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My Peggy Sue could literally stand underneath every one of yer girls, TDG! Standard dairy goats just blow my mind.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you  Most of our girls are a little bigger then standard. At some point we just stumbled upon a connection that worked out to produce very large does. This has its trade offs though. Its hard to refine a bigger animals in terms of show confirmation and my God do they eat a lot more then a smaller animal.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys 

TDG- they're gorgeous!!! 
One day.... Hopefully.. Lol  

Lacie, I'm buck shopping in November/December  for a nigerian that is & I will keep my eye out for alpine of course!! I know there is a buckling an hour south for sale. Ill post the ad.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's him but I haven't seen conformation & he has horns:/ so I'd have to band him. 
Maybe ill just ship in a buckling too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks nice enough, I do see a few things I don't like though.

Haha, you could very well get one shipped to you


----------

